# List of campgrounds



## jeff.w

I've compiled a list of campgrounds (mostly State Parks) that I'm interested in checking out with my family in the pop up. Figured it might save someone else some time searching, so here's a bunch of 'em. Feel free to add to or comment on any of these. 

Inks Lake State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/inks-lake

Mckinney Falls State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/mckinney-falls

Pedernales Falls State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/pedernales-falls

Blanco State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/blanco

Lake Livingston State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/lake-livingston

Lake Somerville
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/lake-somerville

Garner State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/garner

Caddo Lake State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/caddo-lake

Lake Texana State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/lake-texana

Huntsville State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/huntsville

Wolf Creek Park Lake Livingston
http://www.trinityra.org/wolf-creek-park.htm

Brazos Bend State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/brazos-bend

Martin Dies State Park 
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/martin-dies-jr

Guadalupe River State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/guadalupe-river

JellyStone Park 
http://www.campjellystone.com/camp-resorts-detail.php?campgroundID=76

Coleto Creek Park
http://www.gbra.org/coletocreekpark/default.aspx

Stephen F. Austin State Park
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/stephen-f-austin


----------



## thecoach

Inks is awesome


----------



## mercenarymedic2105

Perdenales is amazing, just check the weather beforehand. Last trip there it went from 75 on Thursday to 35 on Friday, that was quite the shocking wake up call.

Garner is gorgeous anytime, but the fall is excellent.

Brazos Bend is our go-to day trip park because it's close to home. Lots of wildlife to see


----------



## seabo

caddos nice, i like the nature trail. also with that rig you have,you can go to some good arkansas spots tubing areas on the cheap. the cossatot river around wickes for instance and beavers bend oklahoma is mountainous type camping with swimming tubing and canoeing. or bike riding.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

As a child I really enjoyed wolf creek park and lake livingston, as a teen there was no better place to camp then garner st park


----------



## gregtx

You have a great list! We are blessed to live in Texas. I spend may weekends at our state parks with my family and have visited most of the ones you listed.

*Inks SP*- Have not been, but have heard nothing but good things about it. It's on my list too
*Mickinney Falls SP* - Been there, nothing stands out to me to tell you about though. 
*Pernales SP* - Great place to go! I have been many times. hiking, swimming and scenery is awesome. Be sure to venture out to the nearby towns (Fredricksburgh, Johnson City, Dripping Springs, Wimberly).
*Blanco SP* - We spent a week at this SP after Christmas last year. They were releasing trout in the Blanco river which made for a lot of fishing activity. The SP is fairly small and quaint. We will return for sure. If you go between thanksgiving through new years, you have to go to Johnson City at night to see the Xmas lights. You will not believe what they do. AMAZING!
*Lake Livingston SP* - This being close to my home, we go for quick getaways. Very nice SP. (Hunstville SP is pretty good too)
*Lake Somerville SP* - Went with a large group last year. Had a great time, but think that was because of our company, Lake was real low. 
*Garner SP* - You have to make the trip, but go ahead and reserve now. They pretty much stay booked year round. We spend a week every Spring Break and book sites for the next year right after. During the Summer months they have a dance that is a lot of fun for kids and adults. By far one of my favorite parks. One thing though, it is always busy. 
*Caddo SP* - Never been 
*Lake Texana SP* - Never been 
*Huntsville SP* - As mentioned above, great place to go for us for a quick getaway. Very nice park!
*Wolf Creek SP* - Been here two times. Nothing stands out to tell you about. Nice park though. 
*Brazos Bend SP* - Never been
*Martin Dies SP* - never been.
Remaining sites on list - Never been

One not on your list to consider is: *Mission Tejas SP* - We went for the first time last year around December. I was very impressed with this park. Very small SP, with beautiful trees and topography. We stayed here when we took the kids to ride the old rail road steam engine that goes from Rusk to Palestine. They do a Polar Express themed ride with music, dancing and hot chocolate. Kids loved it!! Don't waste money on riding in the fancy car. Also, did the trip at night and was bummed because you cannot see the scenery as the train travels through the woods.

Writing this makes me realize how good my kids have it.

Have fun!!


----------



## Muddskipper

There is a failry new RV park on Chocolate bayou just south of Liverpool, TX.

Lutes Marine and RV - 281-393-1021

Great prices and if you are wanting something off the path within close distance of Galveston Bay ... this place might be for you


----------



## Salty Dog

Lake Texana State Park is being turned over to the LNRA soon. It will become part of the Brackenridge Campground complex. It has always been owned by LNRA but was leased to the state and the state is turning it back over. If you have not stayed at Brackenridge it is very nice. I have to think they will do alot to improve the state park side after it is turned back over.


----------



## sweenyite

Salty Dog said:


> Lake Texana State Park is being turned over to the LNRA soon. It will become part of the Brackenridge Campground complex. It has always been owned by LNRA but was leased to the state and the state is turning it back over. If you have not stayed at Brackenridge it is very nice. I have to think they will do alot to improve the state park side after it is turned back over.


 If they can make it as nice as the other side, it'll be great!


----------



## histprof

Huntsville, Livingston and Brazos Bend are all nice. They are also really close to Houston and can be crowded. I have been to Inks and Pedernales once each and really enjoyed them. I made a trip to Martin Dies a couple of years ago. It is a big, nice park. But, it looks a little strange because the forest was so damaged by Rita/Ike. It is coming back, but the trees really took a pounding. The real gem in the Hill Country from my point of View is Lost Maples. Also, a small, quiet, lightly traveled park is Meridian, located on the other side of Waco. The little lake is hard bottom, so the swimming beach is not so goopy under the toes.


----------



## MikeS2942

Yes, all the state parks near Houston are overrun and very crowded. Unfortunately, there is a state park 3-miles from Dallas (Cedar Hill State Park), it is as large as Livingston and it doesn't have anyone there. I was there last year during the fall for two weeks,there were maybe 5 cars. 

This park is beautiful, quite, and peaceful. It is very enjoyable to stay at.


----------



## troutslayer

jeff.w said:


> I've compiled a list of campgrounds (mostly State Parks) that I'm interested in checking out with my family in the pop up. Figured it might save someone else some time searching, so here's a bunch of 'em. Feel free to add to or comment on any of these.
> 
> Inks Lake State Park.......Very nice park and a great place to swim....especialy at Devils Rock
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/inks-lake
> 
> Mckinney Falls State Park......never been
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/mckinney-falls
> 
> Pedernales Falls State Park......great place....have not been in a while....when I was there ....they had water in the hill coiuntry
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/pedernales-falls
> 
> Blanco State Park......very nice park
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/blanco
> 
> Lake Livingston State Park....very nice also
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/lake-livingston
> 
> Lake Somerville......Go to the Army Corp parks like Yegua....lots of deer...take some corn...but dont advertise
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/lake-somerville
> 
> Garner State Park......greta park .....but a little like going to Mexico
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/garner
> 
> Caddo Lake State Park.....I did not enjoy this park.....not one site was on the water
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/caddo-lake
> 
> Lake Texana State Park.....great park..a few sits very close to water but not right on them ...and deer also
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/lake-texana
> 
> Huntsville State Park.....love this park....Lake Raven is one of the lake to recive fry from the Sharelunker program...great fishing
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/huntsville
> 
> Wolf Creek Park Lake Livingston.....next reservation I think is 2016....great park ...but always packed
> http://www.trinityra.org/wolf-creek-park.htm
> 
> Brazos Bend State Park...never been
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/brazos-bend
> 
> Martin Dies State Park ......never been
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/martin-dies-jr
> 
> Guadalupe River State Park.....this one is one of my favs
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/guadalupe-river
> 
> JellyStone Park .....never been
> http://www.campjellystone.com/camp-resorts-detail.php?campgroundID=76
> 
> Coleto Creek Park.....never been
> http://www.gbra.org/coletocreekpark/default.aspx
> 
> Stephen F. Austin State Park.....never been
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/stephen-f-austin


I think Palmetto SP is also nice.....
and one other....long drive but great park...Possum Kingdon SP


----------



## semper fi 39

Thanks for posting the list. I have been to most of these but not all. I have to say that Garner is my favorite.


----------



## sweenyite

We are planning a trip in June. Six nights at Koyote Ranch in Medina and 5 nights at Inks Lake SP.


----------



## mas360

No mentioning of Corps of Engineers parks around Sam Rayburn reservoir? this is a great lake for camping and fishing for catfish.


----------



## Scout177

The state park at Tyler is a small one with sites right on the lake. Supposed to be good fishing but we didn't try while there.


----------

